# need a step by step help for configing wifi network in ibook g4



## john33 (Dec 15, 2016)

Hi All ,
I just erased OS-X 10.5.8 in my iBook G4 (PowerPC chip, 1.33GHz, 512MB RAM, 40GB hard driver ) and installed a single OS -- FreeBSD 11 on it. It successfully was installed. Now I would like to configure it with my home wifi network, I have encountered the issues: When I ping 127.0.0.1 -- it is fine; I type `ifconfig` at the console, it shows 3 interfaces : 

```
fwe0: flags=8943<UP, BROADCAST,RUNNING,...
          ....
          ....
gem0:flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,...
          ....
          .... 
lo0 :  flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTCAST...
         ....
         .....
```
However, if I type `ifconfig | grep -B3 -i wireless` at Console, it shows nothing.
As I refer to Chapter 30.3.2 of handbook of FreeBSD, it said that  If a wireless adapter is not listed, an additional kernel module might be required, or it might be a model not supported by FreeBSD.

So over here, I need help to fix it -- Do I need to an additional kernel module or something else or others I am still missing? I am a newbie to FreeBSD, I need a step by step guidance to fix it. Thank you very much !!!
Regards,
John


----------



## tobik@ (Dec 16, 2016)

Configuring wireless networking on an iBook G4 is no different than on any other FreeBSD system.  On my iBook G4 I need bwn(4).  I can only assume that your hardware is similar.  The hard part is getting the firmware installed.

 Use `sysctl net.wlan.devices` instead of `ifconfig | grep -B3 -i wireless` on FreeBSD 11.0.
 bwn(4) requires the firmware from net/bwn-firmware-kmod so you're going to have to download the ports collection
 `portsnap fetch extract`
 Install the firmware: `make -C /usr/ports/net/bwn-firmware-kmod install`
 Make sure bwn(4) and the firmware are loaded at boot: `sysrc kld_list+="if_bwn bwn_v4_ucode"`
To load the kernel module and firmware now without rebooting run `service kld start`
The handbook should be able to help you from that point on.  Just substitute ath0 with bwn0.

P.S.: FreeBSD/ppc is not for the faint of heart.  There are AFAIK no binary packages, so you have to compile ports yourself and the machines are relatively slow.  Even if ports compile they might not work properly since they receive less testing than the i386/amd64 architectures.  I'd recommend using OpenBSD/macpcc or Linux on the iBook if you can for a more mature system.


----------



## john33 (Dec 16, 2016)

First of all, thank you toblk so much !!!
However as I type sysctl net.wlan.devices on Console, it echoed back sysctl: unknown oid 'net.wlan.devices'
What am I missing in my ibook ? Thanks a lot !!!


----------



## kpa (Dec 16, 2016)

The sysctl(8) mentioned will not exist unless there are recognized WLAN devices with configured drivers on the system. Your first task is to see if the bwn(4) driver works with the instructions given above.

I also second what's said about the PPC port of FreeBSD, the PPC architecture is a tier 2 architecture and that means you're almost on your own when it comes to support.


----------



## john33 (Dec 16, 2016)

No, sysctl does exist in my machine. The point is now there is no connection to my ibook, so I can not install packages
with ports As I tried to follow toblk's advise to install 'cd /usr/ports/net/bwn-firmware-kmod/ && make install clean' not work .
Where could I get bwn-firmware-kmod source files for powerpc so that I compile it from source ? Thank you very much !!!


----------



## tobik@ (Dec 17, 2016)

john33 said:


> No, sysctl does exist in my machine. The point is now there is no connection to my ibook, so I can not install packages
> with ports As I tried to follow toblk's advise to install 'cd /usr/ports/net/bwn-firmware-kmod/ && make install clean' not work .
> Where could I get bwn-firmware-kmod source files for powerpc so that I compile it from source ? Thank you very much !!!



The easiest way is to temporarily plug in a network cable a connect the iBook to your router or AP even if it's inconvenient.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 17, 2016)

Remember that on FreeBSD 11, wireless sub-devices are not shown in `ifconfig`.


----------



## john33 (Dec 19, 2016)

@toblk
Yes, I used a network cable a connect my iBook, but seems still no internet connection. Thanks !

wblock@
Could you tell me more in details ? As I tried to modify /etc/rc.conf a bit, still not working. Thanks !


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 20, 2016)

What does `sysctl net.wlan.devices` show?  In FreeBSD 11, the underlying wireless device is not shown by `ifconfig`.


----------



## scottro (Dec 20, 2016)

I have a quickstart guide to wireless on FreeBSD.  http://srobb.net/freebsdwireless.html  Assuming that the command wblock@ gave you shows that the system recognizes your wireless card, it may be of help.


----------



## john33 (Dec 21, 2016)

I switched to openbsd and make it work well. Thank you all !


----------



## MarkG108 (Mar 11, 2020)

Hello.  I realize this is an old thread, but it is exactly what I'm now working on.  So, I am posting a question here.

I successfully installed the _FreeBSD-12.1-RELEASE-powerpc-dvd1.iso_ DVD unto the iBook G4 laptop I'm trying to revive. And, happily, this ISO contained the specified ports (specifically, the bwn-firmware-kmod port). But, it seems a dependency (or verification or something) is missing, since when I try to install it (via "make -C /usr/ports/net/bwn-firmware-kmod install"), it complains that "freebsd-pkg-1.12.0.GH0.tar.gz doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/". It then heroically tries to fetch this over the Internet, but, alas, it cannot. A Catch-22!!

So, I'm wondering:  is there a way for me put the necessities it requires unto a USB stick?  And if so, then, is there a way to access a USB stick via the command line in FreeBSD, so that I can transfer such things to the laptop to allow installation of the bwn-firmware-kmod port?

[edit]  I did figure this out.  From the handbook I discovered how to mount a USB drive:

```
% mount -t msdosfs -o -m=644,-M=755 /dev/da0s1 /mnt/username
```
So, even without internet access, I was able to install the Broadcom firmware.  I did this by copying the necessary distfiles from here to a USB stick and transfering them to the iBook G4:  http://distfiles.icmpv6.org/distfiles/  It took repeated tries as only one missing distfile per try was identified by the iBook G4 (overall there were about ten).


----------

